# The Witch Hunter's Barn 2013



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This year I added UV lighting and began a miniature display that I hope to expand.

http://www.witchhuntersbarn.com/gallery.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the faces on your pumpkins


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW some creepy props there - well done!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Are those celtic picks in that box?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Witch pricks. What is a celtic pick?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT job on everything!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh that looks super creepy! Nicely done. Love the green lighting.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I got chills looking at the pics, the lighting makes it creepier!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks all.

The green ones are 1-2 of the clip-on mini LEDs which I think I bought at Jack's Tool Shed a few years back. 

Pros: no wires, easy setup; you can glue or JB-weld a thumbtack to the bottom so it'll stick in a wall or rafter or tree or cross, etc., easy storage
Cons: not terribly strong (1-3 per prop; and don't even bother with the red ones. Blue are best BTW), gotta replace the batteries annually or else risk unexpected darkness, gotta remember where you placed them all so you don't leave them out, and sometimes they just blink out for no reason (poor contact maybe).

But lighting is something I need to really amp up next year LOL


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Creepy! I have been a fan of your props and your style for a few years now, very cool!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I really dig what you do my friend, Sorry your Tot count was low, but I am an appreciative tot where your props are concerned. I don't even ask for candy. Fabulous pictures, and your imagination is top-o-the Gene pool. I have already copied several of your ideas for my haunt, so feel VERY Proud my friend. Your influence extends well beyond your local Tots 

If you have any questions about Lighting, especially LED lights, I'd be more than happy to help. I must say though, Your pictures really didn't need much assistance so you are already doing just fine.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very well done!!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice! You nailed the black light ambiance... I've been trying to get that to work for me for years but have yet to succeed. Looks great!


----------

